# South American Cichlid from Uruguay



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

I have two of these Cichlids and they were collected in November of 2010 by the person I got them from in Uruguay. They only collected the two and I have pictures of only the larger one which is around 3 plus inches head to tail. The fish were small when collected and I just obtained them May 28th, 2011. This is the collection location and spelling I was given; Cuaro Grande 50 miles south of Bella Union, Uruguay.

Anyone have any ideas on identification on this Cichlid???


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Just saw this in a program Ken Davis did in Chicago last weekend. It is a true _Cichlasoma _species, I think this one was undescribed. You could probably find out by contacting Ken.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

No expert but they look like Laetacara curviceps to me.

All the best James


----------



## fishfarm (May 17, 2005)

Cichlasoma dimerus "Cuaro Grande"


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

fishfarm said:


> Cichlasoma dimerus "Cuaro Grande"


Thanks Ken!


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Now all I need is a couple Cichlasoma dimerus females to let him pick a mate! Anyone have any available?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

that is one good looking fish


----------



## darkkatnick (Nov 10, 2012)

these fishes arevery shy at times but very aggressive,i live in trinidad and tobago,southamerican island where we dont pay much attention to our local fresh water fishes,this fish above is close to the one i got except the one i got is also blue dusted on the tail an fins with a hint of purple,i manage to get them to breed in captivity ,i have 10 adults and one female jus lay and hatched her young,


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

looks like; Cichlasoma portalegrense:










http://www.american.cichlids.ru/fishdesc.php?&fid=729


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

Beautiful, for sure.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

anonimus said:


> looks like; Cichlasoma portalegrense:


Of course it looks lke Cichlasoma portalgrensis. All species of Cichlasoma are very similar looking. But it most definately is not. The fish was collected in Uruguay and has already been identified as Cichlasoma dimerus 'Cuaru Grande'. It does have quite distinct and very beautiful coloration, at least at this size and age.

There are keys that one can use to distinguish Cichlasoma species. C. portalgrensis and C. dimerus are very similar though. When i posted a pic On MFK, of a large port acara I had over 25 years ago, a person who had come up with a Key and was quite expert on Cichlasomas, figured my fish was most likely C. dimerus, though couldn't rule out C. portalgrensis entirely. Interestingly enough, what was commonly known as a port acara, back in the day, may very well have been C. dimerus. And who knows for certain what species is in the picture that anonimus has posted......really can't tell how many anal spines from the picture and many traits conflict with the key that would identify it as C. portalgrensis.

What darkkatnick is talking about from Trinidad and Tobago is a blue acara, Andinoacara pulcher......not that similar looking to Cichlasoma species and a long ways from Uruguay.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

BC in SK said:


> What darkkatnick is talking about from Trinidad and Tobago is a blue acara, Andinoacara pulcher......not that similar looking to Cichlasoma species and a long ways from Uruguay.


Well I can't edit, so I'm posting again. I'm of the understanding that what darkkatnick has is local and native.....though after re-reading, that is not entirely clear from his post.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Here's a key that can be used to distinguish Cichlasoma specieshttp://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?366569-Identifying-your-Cichlasoma
Of course knowing the collection point may be even more usefull in determining species.


----------

